# can rolling over hurt back?



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi all,

This may be a silly question, but I've been doing some pretty basic training with Bogart (only 7 1/2 weeks) and so far he's knows sit and down. Yes he's a genius, ha ha







While playing with him I noticed he loves to roll on his back when he has a toy, so I figured it would be pretty easy to teach him to roll over. Well ........I created a monster as now he's rolling over all the time for us , proudly waiting for his treat







This morning my boyfriend was getting him to sit and lay down, and after each one Bogart rolled over , not really to the delight of my boyfriend who doesn't think it's a very "manly" trick









My boyfriend did bring up a good point though , could the rolling over be harmful to his growing back or spine? 

Bogart's Mom


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Nope, no harm in it. He's fine, and seems to really be enjoying his new trick.


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

LOL auto tricks at 7.5 weeks? you got a smart pants on your hands!!! Watch out for those "cute tricks" they do on their own that could turn out to be bad behaviors in the long run... 

I used to think it was so cute when bear used to combat crawl under the couch to get at his toys, and i used to laugh at him and he got so happy doing it (only like 13 weeks at the time) that now he tries to crawl under everything and hes a little to big at 100lbs to be crawling under the couch and chairs... lol he almost lifts the living room chairs trying to get under them!


----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)

that's too funny!


----------

